# Highest you've ever jumped?



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

The Highest I have ever jumped was many years ago when I was in College and that was 5'5. Now that because the horse looked after me as I was at the limit of my experience.. Jumped it twice and after that couple of years later started competing at average 4'5.. Now well I haven't been jumping for 5 years so I guess 3 or 3'5 with confidence.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Before my 16 yr old TB was injured and retired, we got up to a little over 3'. Now I have a 3 year old that won't be jumping for a while, but I hope to (and plan to, permitting he is able/comfortable with it) go higher. My goal is at least 4'.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The highest I can PROVE by photo is close to 6'










However, I have gone close to 7.


----------



## pinkbrushboots (Dec 27, 2012)

The highest I have ever jumped was 4' on my 12.3 Welsh/ Quarter pony! It was awesome


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

3'9 on my pony!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

4'6 on a PMU rescue my friend & I rehabilitated and trained, he's an amazing jumper! The highest I have shown is 3'9


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

3'6", but my horse could jump 4' with his previous owner, and he has enough potential to go even higher.

I've only shown to 2'6", though. Only because that was the highest any of the classes went for the Association. I will be showing around three feet this spring, though. I look forward to it!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

A 1ft crossrail :/ Oh well, its fun for me, eventually I'll go higher!!!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> The highest I can PROVE by photo is close to 6'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is just crazy!!!! I dont jump unless there is a log or ditch in my way and certainly not that high. LoL I think some of the pictures you have jumping are amazing.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

The highest I've ever jumped is 5. I'm hesitant to go much higher because the idea of going over a jump that's as tall as me or level with my horse's back is a little terrifying. In his heyday my horse used to jump 5 ft fences but the most I've ever asked him to do is 2-2.6. We have done 3.6 but it was a downed tree and it was completely unexpected. He took it like a pro, I thought I was going to have a heart attack.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been preparing my horse (on the ground) for jumping for the last month and a half and finally had our first jumping lesson last night. He had never jumped under saddle, and I hadn't jumped in 3 or 4 years, and only tiny jumps back then. Here's the combination we accomplished (under saddle!) by the end of the lesson:








I'm so ridiculously proud of him


----------



## Ninjarider (Jan 12, 2013)

3'5  it isnt especially high but i was very proud of myself and my pony, more my pony he did all the hard work i just set him up, he could've gone higher but i thought i'd end it on a good note and call it a day


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I had someone bet me my dressage school master couldn't jump.

So I threw him over a couple of crosses, and then jumped a 3'6..1m10. He was rubbish at it, but he did it, and a course of it too. Poor fella! But, dressage horses can jump


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Highest I have jumped is 6'3 on my old Dutch Warmblood. Sadly the photos were on my old laptop that got broken in a move and we couldn't retreive the pictures or anything else for that matter *sigh* 

Highest I have competed is 4'6.

Highest I school and compete in the last couple of years is 3'6.


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

My boy and I are still in training. xD But we've gone up to 3'6/3'9.


----------



## TupeloHoney (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe the highest I have jumped is about 4ft although I have only ever shown up to 3'6.


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

2 foot haha!
I'm new to it


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

2'9ft but it was a mistake.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Me and my little 14.3 (on a good day) wonder horse did 3'9" the other day in our lesson! It was great!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> The highest I can PROVE by photo is close to 6'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your leg makes me insanely jealous, Allison. I've been working on my legs for years and it hasn't been until recently (after a solid 6 months of almost entirely dressage work) that I don't feel like my legs are flying behind me in the wind (that might be a slight exaggeration).... but even so, they certainly don't look like yours!

The highest I've ever jumped was about 4'3" (topped out our standards), but I was young and stupid and should not have been jumping that high. I was lucky enough to be riding and old point and shoot schoolmaster and a few of us decided to play 'Chase Me Charlie'. Needless to say we got a talking to once our trainer found out ;]

The highest I've actually trained at is 3'6", and recently no higher than 2'6", as I fell in love with an older quarter horse with no previous english training and way too much spunk. Also, until last week, I had no arena or jumps to use.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Highest I've jumped is about 4'3" on a 14.1hh mare, it was awesome! I have no desire to go any higher lol.

'Course I have some heavy boned girls, so I probably won't be going any higher than 2'3" 2'6"


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

The highest I've ever jumped was about 4'6" and it was over an industrial trash can. The highest I've ever jumped while on the back of a horse was about 3'. The highest number of jump standards I have taken out (not my horse, but me, flying through the air ) during one jumping lesson was eight. I really like dressage.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

xeventer17 said:


> Your leg makes me insanely jealous, Allison. I've been working on my legs for years and it hasn't been until recently (after a solid 6 months of almost entirely dressage work) that I don't feel like my legs are flying behind me in the wind.


 

LOLOL~!! They don't always look that good. Mine creep back from time to time, too. You will never be picture perfect every time! See?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> LOLOL~!! They don't always look that good. Mine creep back from time to time, too. You will never be picture perfect every time! See?


 I dunno, looks pretty darn perfect to me....:lol:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love this thread. I've jumped about 3' but have more regularly been near 2'. Allison- I've always been jealous of your consistently near perfect jumping form!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Allison, hi. Was reading this thread and looked to see what part of the country you're in and we're not too far apart. I'm in Selma. Do you still show? I saw some grand prix jumping advertised at the horse complex in Raleigh not long ago, would've liked to go but wasn't able to make it that weekend. I don't jump but love watching show jumping and cross country. I'm just truly in awe of the riders and horses that can compete at those levels. I grew up in Wilmington NC and all I saw there was hunt seat, not knocking it but after seeing my first Olympic trials in Southern Pines I just couldnt sit and watch hunt seat shows like before  7ft is awesome!


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Three foot. My horse, Rusty, and I both learned the ropes of jumping together, and it was terrifying when my trainer upped the ante! Rusty took it like a pro as usual, though, and we made it through a course.  I miss that horse...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

4'. My cousin and I were 13, riding 17hh half broke draft crosses with no stirrups, because we were around 4' tall and her brothers(owned the saddles) were over 6', the stirrups wouldnt go short enough. We were deep in the bush on a peice of land hours from town when a bull moose came up behind us. the narrow trail we were on was surrounded by thick bush, so when we came across a downed tree across the trail we had no choice but to jump it.

I dont immagine it was pretty, but we lived:lol::lol:


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Please don't crit, This was over a year ago and it was my first time that high. I was marked 4'3 also my first triple bar. Coolest feeling ever though.  My position has got much much better hahah


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I can PROVE I can have ugly equitation some times, by golly!! LOL!


Chicken wings, anyone?? Bwahahaha!










And my lower leg slipped back, too!

SO THERE!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Hunterjumper7654 said:


> Please don't crit, This was over a year ago and it was my first time that high. I was marked 4'3 also my first triple bar. Coolest feeling ever though.  My position has got much much better hahah


Hey, don't sweat it. I have seen FAR worse equitation in very accomplished riders. You have nothing to worry about! Good job, BTW, for your first time on a triple. I like them far better than verticals.

No, I'm not competing much these days. I am spending most of my time teaching and schooling student's horses. I miss it.....sometimes. I just don't have the time to keep a horse competition fit, either.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> I can PROVE I can have ugly equitation some times, by golly!! LOL!
> 
> 
> Chicken wings, anyone?? Bwahahaha!
> ...


C'mon! the chicken wings just add loft! Flap 'em! Flap 'em! Anything you can do to get your horse higher...


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Hey, don't sweat it. I have seen FAR worse equitation in very accomplished riders. You have nothing to worry about! Good job, BTW, for your first time on a triple. I like them far better than verticals.
> 
> No, I'm not competing much these days. I am spending most of my time teaching and schooling student's horses. I miss it.....sometimes. I just don't have the time to keep a horse competition fit, either.


Thank you, really it means a lot coming from an acomplished rider such as yourself. : ) 

He just came off of an injury so we are starting back slow which is hard when he is gearin' to go haha.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I can PROVE I can have ugly equitation some times, by golly!! LOL!
> 
> 
> Chicken wings, anyone?? Bwahahaha!
> ...


Is this the same time your leg was broken?


----------



## championjumper101 (Jan 27, 2013)

The highest ive ever jumped is 4' and i am only 12 so i think that is pretty cool!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ive jumped over 5ft before on a horse i used to ride, bareback as well =] both these jumps are 4ft, and its the same horse, rhydian


----------



## LCEequestriangirl (Jan 31, 2013)

the highest ive ever jumped is maybe about 2 feet so woo hoo!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> LOLOL~!! They don't always look that good. Mine creep back from time to time, too. You will never be picture perfect every time! See?


**GASP** OHMYGOSH Allison!!! Your leg slipped back SOO far!!!!


----------



## pinkzebraeventerfreak15 (Feb 3, 2013)

I've jumped 4'3 on my old horse, 3'6 bareback.


----------

